# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χαριζεται ο Μπο

## noamou

Ο Μπο ειναι ημιαιμος (καφε - ασπρο) 1.5 ετους ιδιαιτερα ευγενικος σκυλος και πραγματικα
αξιολατρευτο ζωο. Τον ειχε χτυπιση αμαξι περσυ και τον περιεθαλψα. Ειναι υγιεστατος πολυ πολυ παιχνιδιαρης, ξερει να ζει σε διαμερισμα δεν κανει ζημιες και σε κηπο επισης.
Εχει ενστικτα φύλακα, παρα πολυ υπακουο ζωο, και ιδιαιτερα φιλικος!
Τα παει καλα ομως μονο με τα θηλυκα..

Αναζητω καποιον που θα αγαπηση πολυ αυτο το σκυλακο, εχει απιστευτη συμπεριφορά και δινει τρομερη αγαπη!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γεωργία, στείλε μου το λινκ απο τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία για να το διορθώσω.

----------


## noamou

To εχω στειλει χρειαζεται κατι αλλο?

----------


## Niva2gr

Όχι, είσαι οκ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γωγώ τον πήρε κανένας τον σκυλούκο;*

----------


## noamou

Δυστυχως οχι....  :sad:

----------


## noamou

Θα συνεχισω στο ιδιο post με ακομα εναν σκυλο που εχω εδω και 9 μηνες μαζι με τα αλλα 8 σκυλια που φροντιζω.

*Σας παρουσιαζω τον πιο γλυκό Merlin..*

*O merlin ειναι ενα απο τα σκυλια που εχω βρει, ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερος σκυλος, του αρεσει πολυ να παιζει, μισει το μπανιο,
τρελλενεται να τριβεται στα χορτα..*

*Το ταλαιπωρημενο κουταβακι με τα κομμενα αυτια εχει πλεον μεγαλώσει και τωρα πια 9 μηνων, εχει αρχισει να επιβαλεται σε ολους..*

Εκμεταλλεύεται την δυναμη του και ειναι κυρίαρχος , γιαυτο τα παει καλα μονο με τα θηλυκά

O merlin ομως ειναι ενα πολυ γλυκο σκυλι που θελει αγαπη μονο για αυτον! Ειναι φιλικός αλλα αν αντιληφθεί ξενο τρεχει να τον γαβγίσει θαρραλέα!!

*Ειναι ενας πολυ καλος φύλακας και ειναι καταλληλος μονο για μεγαλο κτήμα.
Παρολο το μικρο του προβλημα που εχει στο μπροστινο του ποδαρακι (αμα κουραζεται κουτσαίνει)
ειναι εξαιρετικα δραστηριος και ατρομητος.*

*γιαυτο..οποιος επιθυμη να υοθετηση τον merlin θα πρεπει να μπορει να του προσφέρει χώρο
και πολυ πολυ αγαπη!!!!!!*

Ο κτηνιατρος μας εχει πει οτι εχει _dogo argetino_ και _pit bull_
ειναι ενα πολυ δυνατο σκυλί και χρειάζεται χωρο και καλή μεταχειριση.
Δεν ειναι κακος!!! Ειναι..merlin...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αχ μωρε τι ομορφα που ειναι ολα!!! μακαρι να μπορουσα να παρω....αλλα εχω πηξει στα ζωα, ζωολογικο κηπο θα ανοιξω σε λιγο!  :sad:  κριμα. ελπιζω να βρεις καποιον καλο ανθρωπο να τα δωσεις!!

----------


## noamou

Σε ευχαριστώ Χλόη μου..μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα κραταγα... :sad:

----------


## kdionisios

Ειναι πανεμορφοι και οι δυο! Μακαρι εχουν μια καλη τυχη!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

μπορεις να βαλεις αγγελιες στο φασεμπουκι! υπαρχουν πολλα γκρουπακια που θα τα προωθησουν!
αν θελεις σου λεω και πια!

----------


## noamou

Ειναι ηδη facebook o Mπο εδω και ενα χρονο και ο Merlin προφατα. Ουτε ενας ομως....

----------

